# How very generous...



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This looks like a generous offer for motorhomers: overnight roadside parking with free light and electric hookup. Some nice places too...

I'm sure we shall take them up on their kind offer won't we ?

http://dailym.ai/1nj7Jcb

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good idea, G, but have we got the correct hook-up connector? :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am still staggered at how much of a subsidy these electric cars are getting not only in their production, sales, tax and now charging.
The tax payer if part funding the push to electric vehicles that are obviously not popular.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor are they particularly "green" when you take account of how they are made and how much of the electricity is generated.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True costs of electric vehicles.........................

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...shock-the-true-cost-of-electric-motoring.html

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And that article was written in 2011, and at a time when the price of oil was rocketing. Quote - _" . . . . in the light of soaring oil prices it is cheaper to run an electric car over four years than it was to rely on an internal combustion-engined one."_

With the price of oil now, and projections into the near future at any rate, I doubt if I would live long enough to break even!!!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I wonder who has an interest in the firms that supply or make the posts etc for all this.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then there will be all the law suits when people fall over the cords.
Then the dogs peeing over the coiled cables. Yuck.
Then the little vandals who will pull the plugs.
Will they take a 3kw. heater?

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You forgot the idiots who will park there in petrol cars when there's nowhere else vacant!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> You forgot the idiots who will park there in petrol cars when there's nowhere else vacant!


Interesting you should say that. I struggled for ages at the hospital in Darlington the other day to find a parking place. Impossible. I ended up parking miles away. I did however come across a whole row of parking spaces with these electric chargers and a sign saying "Electric cars only". There was also a sign threatening "fines" for parking a non electric vehicle. Some were free and not a single one of the cars parked was electric but knowing how keen these private firms are in hospital car parks I didnt chance it.

Wonder how much it cost to put them in and I bet they have never been used.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hospital parking in UK is a real rip off weather electric or otherwise.
You know you will still be waiting over an hour after your due appointment so you pay for 3 hours if it lets you.
Thats if you can find a spot that not full of skips, builders rubble, cones, etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I am still staggered at how much of a subsidy these electric cars are getting not only in their production, sales, tax and now charging.
> The tax payer if part funding the push to electric vehicles that are obviously not popular.
> 
> Ray.


Ha, Leeds just stumped up £29m yes million for a cycle lane, I shall say no more.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

barryd said:


> Interesting you should say that. I struggled for ages at the hospital in Darlington the other day to find a parking place. Impossible. I ended up parking miles away. I did however come across a whole row of parking spaces with these electric chargers and a sign saying "Electric cars only". There was also a sign threatening "fines" for parking a non electric vehicle. Some were free and not a single one of the cars parked was electric but knowing how keen these private firms are in hospital car parks I didnt chance it.
> 
> Wonder how much it cost to put them in and I bet they have never been used.


Why don't you buy a charging cable, plug it in and put the other end under the bonnet! Who would know.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Why don't you buy a charging cable, plug it in and put the other end under the bonnet! Who would know.
> 
> Dave


Love it.!!!! I'm looking for one right now.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Won't your hook-up cable fit?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Won't your hook-up cable fit?


Can't imagine for one second they would. Look at the myriad of phone, tablet and computer leads. I will be surprised if all vehicle manufacturers manage to get a similar cable.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think electric cars are great (in large cities)

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Can't imagine for one second they would. Look at the myriad of phone, tablet and computer leads. I will be surprised if all vehicle manufacturers manage to get a similar cable.
> 
> Ray.


It is a special plug but all the manufacturers signed up to a single EU/World design.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Can't imagine for one second they would. Look at the myriad of phone, tablet and computer leads. I will be surprised if all vehicle manufacturers manage to get a similar cable.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Even those have to be the same at the electric socket end - at least in one(or more) country with that type of socket, although they vary at the appliance end.

HGV traction units and trailers have common couplings and connections internationally so it is possible to get agreement.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a Government Vanity Project. Lots of carrots such as in Bristol, £7m will be used to introduce free residential parking for low-emission vehicles, access to three car share lanes and over 80 fast chargers. Nottingham City Council will also open up some of its bus lanes to electric cars, and use part of its £6m grant to install 230 charge points. Bus lanes in Milton Keynes will be re-branded as low emission lanes giving plug-in vehicles the same priority as buses at traffic lights
My local paper reported that my rich MP had received a grant of £2000 to install a charger point at her home. She had no shame that this was being paid for by tax payers.

Why would anyone trust Government advise on these matters? It was only a few years ago that they gave tax incentives to buy diesel cars when they were thought to be less polluting because they produced less of the greenhouse gas carbon dioxide (CO2).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spot on Ray. :wink2:

As soon as the word "Green" is mentioned in an official capacity, the majority of people appear to think no further. They just assume that it is in some way cleaner and better for the planet. Not surprising when so many of the salient facts are carefully disguised in a welter of technobabble!!

If one engages the brain one doesn't have to think very hard to realise it's a total con in this case. Well, maybe not total, but there's never any mention of how the batteries are made, and disposed of, nor how most of the electricity is produced - and that's only the glaringly obvious.

Dare I wonder how many back-handers _(direct and indirect)_ are being given to those in positions of power and authority???

Dave

P.S. Trust the Government advisers???

Sir - you surely jest!! :surprise:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It is a special plug but all the manufacturers signed up to a single EU/World design.


Are you sure about that? All of the ones I've seen have different sockets for different manufactures. A service area on the M4, can't remember which, had something like 4 or more socket types over 3 poles as far as I recall.

Malcolm

Edit I may have been looking at different amperage sockets rather than different car makes.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I have just ordered my plug-in hybrid new car.

Have I done it because I have green credentials and care about the environment? - no, I've done it so that for once in my life I can see how it feels to have the taxman's pants down.

I have ordered a Mercedes 350e sport premium plus with a list price of £44K and a benefit in kind of 5%
It has zero road tax, a £5K subsidy, limitless numbers of perfect parking spots reserved for people just like me, zero congestion charge the list is endless - its hilarious.

By comparison a 2 litre diesel golf with "dubious" emissions and a list price of about £27K would cost me over double the benefit in kind and would only be £25 a month cheaper for the company.

Of course in truth it can only manage a measly 20 miles on battery alone so I shall almost always be using the 2 litre, 200+ BHP petrol engine - with accompanying smile on my face.
Quite frankly I'm cashing in now before everyone is at it and they call a halt to the whole madness that is currently the "green" electric car club.

You know what I might not ever bother charging the damn thing - it just makes the obscene scenario even more ridiculous - oh I am going to have such fun for once

Taxman, you know where you can stuff that one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> I have just ordered my plug-in hybrid new car.
> 
> Have I done it because I have green credentials and care about the environment? - no, I've done it so that for once in my life I can see how it feels to have the taxman's pants down.
> 
> ...


Flash git > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> I have just ordered my plug-in hybrid new car.
> 
> Have I done it because I have green credentials and care about the environment? - no, I've done it so that for once in my life I can see how it feels to have the taxman's pants down.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! Nice one. I was going to say why would anyone bother getting one. You just explained some very good reasons. 

As for them being more environmentally friendly well the jury is still out and it depends on how the electricity is produced in the country it is driven in. China for example is almost entirely dependent on coal for its power so the EV is more polluting than a conventional car but Norway uses a lot of Hydro electric power so the EV quickly makes up for its not so eco friendly build. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22001356


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well I live in a county that, yesterday, passed budget cuts of £ 69 million. This is on top of cuts of £ 292 million already in place.

It seems however that, locally, we can afford to be party to a scheme that provides umpteen chargers and concessions for electric car users. No problem when 118 bus routes round the county are withdrawn for lack of funds: we'll all be able to buy electric cars and charge them for free instead.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Well I live in a county that, yesterday, passed budget cuts of £ 69 million. This is on top of cuts of £ 292 million already in place.
> 
> It seems however that, locally, we can afford to be party to a scheme that provides umpteen chargers and concessions for electric car users. No problem when 118 bus routes round the county are withdrawn for lack of funds: we'll all be able to buy electric cars and charge them for free instead.


The sweetener to buy electric vehicles is being reduced in March this year. Looks like it has been costing Mr Osborne too much money.
"To encourage zero emission vehicles and maximise the number
of everyday motorists who can benefit, a price cap for Category
2 and 3 vehicles will operate from 1 March. Vehicles that cost
£60,000 and above will no longer be eligible for the grant."

I wonder how many everyday motorists can afford £59,999 vehicles.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...455/plug_in_grant_rate_changes_march_2016.pdf


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

With a very small range of travel between charges I can't see that electric vehicles have a place in normal life as lived by most of us. What would be most of benefit to those who would use them for city travel would be a first rate bus or tram service and traffic free safe cycle lanes.


----------

